# beautyberry? (central Texas)



## djei5 (Apr 24, 2011)

Looks like it to me. Is this the first time it has bloomed? Will have clusters of purple berries up the branch.


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

Much bigger bloom than my beauty berries. Also, mine are only 3 feet tall and maybe 4 feet across.


----------



## Ccarter (Nov 29, 2012)

I'm wondering if it is callicarpa acuminata, Mexican beautyberry instead of callicarpa americana. I planted it in the shade of a hackberry which had to be cut down later. I expected it to overheat and die without that shade but it doesn't seem to mind. Bees work it first thing in the morning but not afternoon.


----------



## Walliebee (Nov 17, 2006)

Ccarter is correct. You have C. acuminata; Mexican Beautyberry or Black Beautyberry. Branches are more tomentose (fuzzy). Flowers clusters are larger and white vs the smaller pink clusters on C. americana.


----------



## Ccarter (Nov 29, 2012)

Thank you for the confirmation.


----------

